# "Lite Catch" scores 2 wahoos!!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We had a great time yesterday out on the beautiful Gulf of Mexico!! Tobbe caught a 53.19 pound wahoo! Our friend Michelle caught a 39.22 pound wahoo! Great job girls!! Steve caught 2 tripple tails one was 8 plus pounds!!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, very nice. Off to a great start! I guess that trip to Outcast sale helped?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I got to use my cool little charger! It can charge 4 usb items at a time! Thats cool. I can charge my gopro the wi fi backpack with remote and my mp3 player!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Michelle on the rod! Go girl!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Some more shots.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice wahoo! Looks bigger than 59#. Which way did yall go? Canyon or rigs?

Robert


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

how far did ya'll go?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was bout ta say....u past me on 110 bout 1130.... know y'all didn't fish!!! Hahaha I drove great job on the hoo's! Any on the Egg???


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice Hoos!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

supernice hoo"s!!!!!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Met y'all in bayou Chico on the way in. Very nice fish !


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Hooters captain, area?, on what baits?


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great job Capt that's a box of fine eats


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow what a day! I had a blast. The Topaz is awesome. She plowed thru that storm with a vengance. Thanks for lettin me tag along. Great day with a great crew! Wahoo on tha Egg tonight baby!:thumbup:


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Does your deck bo hold ice? If so, what did you do to it?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

is these the same 2 from the other forum?:whistling:


----------



## Southern Charters LLC (Jun 5, 2012)

Great Job Scott. Looks like everyone had a good time. Hey is your rear fishbox insulated on your topaz?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I pulled the fish box out and insulated it with Armaflex (half inch) and it made a world of difference. It now holds ice pretty good now.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

We were 12 miles southeast of the Nipple. The baits are a secret!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Did anyone fish the steps this weekend that you know of? It looked like decent water there on SST's.

Yeah for fresh wahoo!


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice whoo!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Great looking fish! I wanted to go deep and try some new tackle from the sale, but some time constraints kept us on the inshore wrecks. Keep up the post and the boat upgrades, it looks great.
Rob


----------



## pierfishallday (Aug 20, 2012)

What were the tripletails hangin around? My buddy caught one in january off pensacola pier that floated in on a traffic cone. Cool sight to watch it fire up on a pomp jig.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

They were on a big clump of river weed.


----------



## dink (Apr 26, 2010)

good job scott say hi to tobbe for me .david m


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Good Job Scott and the girls!!! 
Man you will let anybody go with you!! (Steve the "tripletail killer")
Congrats again :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CobeKing (May 21, 2012)

Hey i weighed those fish!!


----------

